# Field PC M5 Usb c



## eldon (22 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Ich besitze einen externen Monitor mit usb c Anschluss und ein Field pg M5.

Hat jemand schon mehr als normale USB-Geräte über den C Anschluss am PG zum laufen bekommen?

Generell scheint da nicht wirklich viel möglich zu sein. Laden geht ja auch nicht...

Besze Grüsse


----------



## smilie108 (22 Januar 2019)

Mhm mein Handy kennt er [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnuesser (25 Januar 2019)

Bei manchen Rechnern und externen USB-C Monitoren muss man die Displaylink Software installieren,
damit der was anzeigt. Probier das mal aus.


----------

